# Electric Druid FilterFX



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 25, 2022)

Built this one for my friend Bone Setter Knives as part of an exchange where he gets a pedal and I get a cool handmade knife.
As he's also into DIY modular synths, and he was looking for a filter, we settled on Electric Druid's Filter FX.
I would have finished it a month ago, but you know...







From their docs:


> The FilterFX project uses the Druid STOMPLFO to control a 12dB/oct state variable filter. A state variable filter (SVF) is chosen because this filter design offers highpass, bandpass, and lowpass outputs which gives us the greatest range of different effects. The LFO offers eight waveforms, including two random waveforms (one does those crazy sample-and-hold effects like the Maestro FSH-1).


It's really great on synths, and really usable as if you turn off the Depth knob, it's just a filter (LP, BP or LP) with 3 degrees of resonance, but then when you add the LFO and tap, you can get wild rhythmic effects. I added the Sync and Exp inputs as he'll use it with CV and drums, so these will be useful.

@thewintersoldier asked for a demo, so I did this quickie with a guitar loop I had, as I'm packing up as we're taking the week off for the kids March break.
Starting with the Low Pass with no modulation, then with modulation and different resonance levels, then same with Band Pass and finally High Pass.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/produitsderives%2Ffilterfx-test%2Fs-VJfm6P0Z7dw


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 26, 2022)

Great looking build, very eye-catching. 
I was just revisiting this circ today, and thinking of getting one.
Trying to bfudge it to make it all top-jacks.


----------



## eh là bas ma (Feb 26, 2022)

I built one of these and it's great. I built a Spectron later and I find it even better, but there isn't any random waveshapes like in the Filter FX.
I remember once, i plugged a bass in it and some great bass kick appeared without doing anything, when i left the bass on a couch to take a break. Very inspiring and surprising effect.
Beautiful artwork !


----------



## Betty Wont (Feb 26, 2022)

I love this circuit. Hands down the best Sample/Hold out there.


----------



## fig (Feb 26, 2022)

I'm digging those graphics AND that synth. That's really nice!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks guys! Was a fun build. My buddy is stoked to try it.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 26, 2022)

Really nice design for the color spectrum.   Also nice job putting the waveforms on the dial.

Also like the craftsmanship trade you are doing for the pedal.  Share a pic of your knife when you get it!


----------



## Barry (Feb 26, 2022)

Looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## mdc (Feb 28, 2022)

Another +1 for this box, it really is a great design, an easy build, and hits the difficult sweet spot between 'fun/weird' and 'actually useful in songs.'


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 28, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> @SYLV9ST9R how is the UV print on the bare enclosure? I know they claim it isn't as durable and comes off easier. What is your assessment on this?


To me it seems sturdy enough. Then again I don't gig or stomp aggressively on my pedals as I'm playing in my basement.
There are sometimes imperfections in the surface, so you have to live with those. If you're worried, I think full images with a gloss coat might fare better as it gives you a full even layer of protection (exemples here and there). I've been thinking about experimenting with some bleed of the gloss layers when it's not a full design for added protection, might do that on a coming build.
Also, I was able to scratch a bit off, as I stupidly did a mistake ("LB" instead of "LP", at least easily fixable), but I used an x-acto knife, so not you're typical use .
I did this VHS also for my friend who practice with his band and it holds great.
I'm more concerned about the matte black sand, as it's where I had 2 builds recently where perts of the design flaked off with normal handling (both didn't have gloss varnish on them though).


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 31, 2022)

Update : here’s the Instagram post of our exchange. The knife looks and feels awesome, and the pedal looks great with those pics.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 31, 2022)

nice eye candy!


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 1, 2022)

_C'est tres magnifique!_


----------



## giovanni (Apr 1, 2022)

What did you use for the LDR-LED combo? Very nice build!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 1, 2022)

giovanni said:


> What did you use for the LDR-LED combo? Very nice build!


Thanks!
They're Xvive VTL5C3 vactrols. I had bought the PCB + parts set at Electric Druid that had the 2 vactrols, 2 toggles and the STOMPLFO chip included.


----------



## giovanni (Apr 1, 2022)

Damn those vactrols are expensive!


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 1, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Damn those vactrols are expensive!


It looks like he's out of stock at the moment, but the parts kit from Electric druid is a great value.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 1, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> It looks like he's out of stock at the moment, but the parts kit from Electric druid is a great value.


Definitely, great value and great service all-around!


----------



## zgrav (Apr 1, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Definitely, great value and great service all-around!


I agree.  Electric Druid has some interesting designs, well laid-out PCBs, and great value in the kit pricing.


----------

